# Gro wall 24 vertical grow system



## nasar (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys another vertical grow system for 24 plants gro wall 24 any one used or heard any one use it?

http://www.growwall.ca/GrowWallSpecifications.asp

http://www.anything-grows.com/qualiplast-growall

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/growall-grow-wall.html

any help and info would be appreciated...


----------



## Wiredink (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the last link you put up, that gives me some ideas on some vertical grows, but sorry I don't have anything to contribute to your post


----------



## st0wner (Jan 24, 2012)

put thought into something like this my self. think itg could be built for alot cheaper though. think of a cloner with the pvc piping and make it into as wall for plants and there you go


----------



## MrSlick (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, never seen it done. Anyone have pics of this in use after several months? Curious about crowding.


----------

